# Knox Seminary Appoints Jim Belcher....



## N. Eshelman (Sep 30, 2011)

Okay, I must confess that I did not even know that Knox Seminary was still functioning, but I saw this today: 

OFFICIAL PRESS RELEASE - Dr. Jim Belcher Joins the Faculty at Knox Theological Seminary | Facebook

Jim Belcher was the church planter of a Redeemer PCA here in SoCal. He has also written "Deep Church" which has had some success as a book for Redeemerish pastors. 

Any thoughts on what this says about the way that Knox is moving? Is this good, bad, or will it keep Knox under the radar (at least under mine)?


----------



## raekwon (Sep 30, 2011)

I really appreciated "Deep Church," so I can't see this is a bad thing... but I was recently accused of being part of the "avant garde of the PCA" (whatever that means) so take that as you will.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 30, 2011)

Rae, I really have no opinion re: Belcher or Deep Church. I have a couple of members who used to attend Redeemer in Newport Beach- they have opinions- but I don't. I am just wondering what others think of how this will effect the direction of Knox. Like I said, I really did not realize that Knox was still a seminary.


----------

